# Fitty's new journey



## Fitgirl70 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all! Long time, no talk! 

Been so busy with, well.....let's see:
had a baby.....check
lost some weight.....check -- gained it back.....double check check
lost my mom.....unfortunately
my oldest son graduated.....check
my middle son is turning 16.....check
lost some more weight......keeping it off......check

Back to my morning workouts and serious dieting! Anyone ever used MHP's Anadrox? I just started it today and starting back with a trainer next week.  I'll see if I can get a pic posted later today maybe.
We're going to Padre for the 4th of July weekend and then to Colorado in August. I can't wait to be back in Colorado....I love it there.

OK, more later.  Good to see everyone.  Hope to hear from everyone!
Love ya
Tam


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so more on the "new journey" front: training with the new trainer is going great. Making loads of strides and losing more fat. Down to about 124 now. Thinking of doing a show maybe closer to the end of the year or maybe next year. Planning to go to The Heart of Texas next month to check things out. 
Ok, nothing seriously entertaining here. Just journaling. Be nice to hear from some peeps!


----------



## carmineb (Aug 4, 2011)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Ok so more on the "new journey" front: training with the new trainer is going great. Making loads of strides and losing more fat. Down to about 124 now. Thinking of doing a show maybe closer to the end of the year or maybe next year. Planning to go to The Heart of Texas next month to check things out.
> Ok, nothing seriously entertaining here. Just journaling. Be nice to hear from some peeps!


 

looking forward to watching the progress.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2011)

...there were more posts in here....where'd you go, Tam-tam?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm here...back actually. Can't believe I haven't posted here since early August.   Well, here's what's new: I'm  looking for a new trainer. Really don't want to change gyms because my gym is really cheap. But I just can't afford what he charges any more.  I'm still wanting to compete so I'll keep up with my diet and training on my own when I'm done with D. I have four more sessions with him.

I did take some before pics so as soon as I can upload them, I will. 

Weight 8/29: 123
Diet:
(1) turkey sausage, scram eggs, Cafe Americano
(2) _will update later, looks like my lunch plans changed_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm here...back actually. Can't believe I haven't posted here since early August.   Well, here's what's new: I'm  looking for a new trainer. Really don't want to change gyms because my gym is really cheap. But I just can't afford what he charges any more.  I'm still wanting to compete so I'll keep up with my diet and training on my own when I'm done with D. I have four more sessions with him.

I did take some before pics so as soon as I can upload them, I will. 

Weight 8/29: 123
Diet:
(1) turkey sausage, scram eggs, Cafe Americano
(2) Mexican salad - lettuce, sliced avocado,seasoned chicken, tomatoes, a little cheese, oil/vinegarette dressing, tea with Stevia
(3) Power Pak Pudding -- love this stuff!!!!


----------



## omerta2010 (Aug 29, 2011)

Stick with it, alot of people on here can help with contest prep and training and all that stuff.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanks O


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm here...back actually. Can't believe I haven't posted here since early August.   Well, here's what's new: I'm  looking for a new trainer. Really don't want to change gyms because my gym is really cheap. But I just can't afford what he charges any more.  I'm still wanting to compete so I'll keep up with my diet and training on my own when I'm done with D. I have four more sessions with him.

I did take some before pics so as soon as I can upload them, I will. 

Weight 8/29: 123
Diet:
(1) turkey sausage, scram eggs, Cafe Americano
(2) Mexican salad - lettuce, sliced avocado,seasoned chicken, tomatoes, a little cheese, oil/vinegarette dressing, tea with Stevia
(3) Power Pak Pudding -- love this stuff!!!!
(4) Chalupa salad - lettuce, avocado w/ salsa, lean ground beef, fat free refried beans (damn, I'm hungry just writing this)
(5) Protein shake before bed.

OK, so that finishes off my meals.  No training today, cardio in the morning and then weights tomorrow afternoon


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2011)

ok girlie... we want updates EVERY WEEK....

I would have said 'daily' but I didn't want to be such a hard-ass your first week back


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey Katt!!!  yes ma'am... You got it
Oh snap...just figured something out, be back


----------



## jagbender (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome Back Tam.  

Looks like life has thrown you some bumps and blessings!    Will be checking in on your progress. 

Jag


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2011)

8/30
can't wait for my workout today! 
(1) eggs, 1/4 everything bagel, coffee
(2) vitamin water, PB crackers (making the best of having nothing to eat)


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2011)

you need to do some serious grocery shopping.... lol

but I gotta say, those 'everything' bagels rock!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 30, 2011)

Fitgirl70 said:


> 8/30
> can't wait for my workout today!
> (1) eggs, 1/4 everything bagel, coffee
> (2) vitamin water, PB crackers (making the best of having nothing to eat)
> ...



Updated.....


----------



## katt (Sep 1, 2011)

Better  

you aren't posting your leg workout?  Can you still walk?  LOL


----------

